# Passenger jumps out of moving car



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

SEATTLE -- A Seattle woman said she chose to jump out of her moving Uber ride after her driver continually harassed her. The driver is now suspended from the Uber app pending an investigation.

Sid Grogan reported the incident to Seattle Police's East Precinct and Uber. Her story went viral after she shared it on Facebook to warn other women. Since then, she said two women contacted her who had similar experiences with the same driver.

https://q13fox.com/2019/05/30/seatt...ut-of-moving-car-after-driver-harassment/amp/


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Hopefully Uber gave her a $10 credit.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

There are a lot of unstable people driving for Uber and lyft, this is what you get when you do mass hiring without ever seeing who will be drivers.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

This is why I feel safer driving now just for Lyft. I’ve read Lyft deactivates some pax who have assaulted drivers. Yet, Uber does nothing, but gives customers a credit and tells pax or driver he/she won’t be paired with him/her. 

This week, I’m getting more women pax w/ Lyft than I had since I started. I think some are using Lyft now because they feel safer because the negative Uber stories keep coming.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

I don't buy this.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Did you also let a wouldbe rapist drop you off at your front door?
> 
> And they aren't social norms, they are characteristics of high testosterone and low estrogen. You are missing my point and turning this into some stupid gender argument.
> 
> ...


Where would you propose I be dropped off at? When I order a ride, yes, I do get dropped off in front of my house. It's never been a problem.

Regardless of hormone levels and other unknown variables, my point is that it's rude to make assumptions about people based solely on looks. What they are is immaterial. I drive guys. I drive women. I get paid the same either way.

Candyman in a van? No, my parents didn't teach me about that when I was a little girl, probably because there weren't so many damn perverts roaming the streets.

Finally, rather than teaching my (grand)daughters to alter their lives in response to sexual predators, I think that parents should raise their sons properly so that they don't turn into those menaces to society.



Soldiering said:


> I like women with broad shoulders. They can help carry things even better if they can carry me....hehe


Women are a hell of a lot more resilient than most guys give us credit for. In my 22 years of service I accomplished a shitload more than most guys ever will.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mtbsrfun said:


> And they aren't social norms, they are characteristics of high testosterone and low estrogen.


I'm a swimmer and have broad shoulders. But I definitely don't look like a man, nor is my voice deep.

People come in all different shapes and sizes.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> It's not the "look" I'm basing my hypothesis on; it's those manly traps, shoulders, biceps and jawline. You can't tell because she's gained weight from the estrogen but I've worked with clients for years changing their bodies; that looks like a guy.
> 
> And hormones will change the pitch of a voice within a few weeks; that's not really a valid argument.
> 
> ...


I don't get why her sex makes a difference or is relevant here.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

sounds bs

what is the drivers name ? where is his picture ? where is the link to her facebook post ? who are these other women who also accused this not-mentioned drivers name of being a creep as well ? where are the links to all these "similar stories in the same region" of the same supposed creepy drivers that apparently all congregate in the seattle region ? where exactly is this story "going viral" at ? and, yes, she definitely appears manly

get real


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

U/L guy said:


> It doesn't matter what someone looks like, our job is to provide transportation, passing judgement on someone's looks, orientation or anything else shows why you're not even qualified to be a driver.


Agreed. It's pride week here in Utah and I'm certain to meet some interesting folks. But hey, gay and trans people are some of the funnest and nicest people I've driven around. And like they say, "a gay dollar is still a dollar" :biggrin: Besides, I'm LDS (Mormon). We're pretty weird too  but hopefully people don't judge me based solely on that.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> This is why I feel safer driving now just for Lyft. I've read Lyft deactivates some pax who have assaulted drivers. Yet, Uber does nothing, but gives customers a credit and tells pax or driver he/she won't be paired with him/her.
> 
> This week, I'm getting more women pax w/ Lyft than I had since I started. I think some are using Lyft now because they feel safer because the negative Uber stories keep coming.


LOL! There's no difference between L/U. None.



losiglow said:


> Agreed. It's pride week here in Utah and I'm certain to meet some interesting folks. But hey, gay and trans people are some of the funnest and nicest people I've driven around. And like they say, "a gay dollar is still a dollar" :biggrin: Besides, I'm LDS (Mormon). We're pretty weird too  but hopefully people don't judge me based solely on that.


Everyday is pride week in SF. Lucky you only 1 week.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

U/L guy said:


> When a pax is labeled that's belittling.


unless being trans is bad there is nothing wrong with calling someone trans

i guess I can't call someone a good friend because clearly I'm "labeling" them and being a horrible person


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

IR12 said:


> LOL! There's no difference between L/U. None.


I've heard that, but Lyft seems slightly better, at least for me. With Lyft, I can at least collect $5 for unaccompanied minors without having to set a timer. I may have only done 141 rides w/ Uber, but I've done 3k Eats deliveries, so I'm well aware of Uber's deceptive practices. Out of my 108 rides w/ Lyft there have been no issues...yet.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

What I'm more concerned about is false harassment charges.

We all know that pax will 1* to get free ride credit. What ever internal hate dialogue they are having (that they may have learned from the media) could be projected onto an unsuspecting uber driver. "He harassed me". "He made me feel uncomfortable". Well OK, lets investigate and see if there is any truth to that. (There are a range of reasons people make up false harassment allegations.)

Does this driver have 1000 trips with nary a complaint? Hmm, seems unlikely that he would turn on this one pax. Or has he been driving for a week? Have a criminal record? Maybe another story.

Being a cynical uber driver and IME... "alternative" looking passengers (young, less educated), often have problems making eye contact and with other social graces, often are very "aromatic"(smoke or worse) and generally act like a cat thrown into a bathtub.

Maybe the driver is a creeper, but he was deactivated apparently without proof. My evaluation of this person's appearance would usually trigger my intuition that "this ride might be a problem."


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I don't buy her story. More likely she was drunk and couldn't properly convey her desired drop-off location to her driver. I can't see a rapist pulling over and turning on the hazard lights. That sounds more like the actions of a frustrated driver who has a non-cooperative drunken pax on his hands. JMO.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> (There are a range of reasons people make up false harassment allegations.)
> 
> Does this driver have 1000 trips with nary a complaint? Hmm, seems unlikely that he would turn on this one pax. Or has he been driving for a week? Have a criminal record? Maybe another story.


This is an excellent point. I don't understand why people make up false allegations. Is it revenge, seeking attention or just an unstable person? The ones doing so are causing more harm. They should be punished.

I agree with factoring in the number of rides to similar complaints.



Z129 said:


> I can't see a rapist pulling over and turning on the hazard lights. That sounds more like the actions of a frustrated driver who has a non-cooperative drunken pax on his hands. JMO.


That's a great point!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> This happened on Capitol Hill.


I never knew that Seattle ever was the capital of that "other Washington". I had thought that it always was Olympia.



Fozzie said:


> Candyman in a van? No, my parents didn't teach me about that when I was a little girl, probably because there weren't so many damn perverts roaming the streets.


When I was a child, my parents told us about the "Candy man", but in a car, not a van. I am guessing that I am a bit older than are you.



Fozzie said:


> I think that parents should raise their sons properly so that they don't turn into those menaces to society.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I never knew that Seattle ever was the capital of that "other Washington". I had thought that it always was Olympia.














> When I was a child, my parents told us about the "Candy man", but in a car, not a van. I am guessing that I am a bit older than are you.


OMG... you must be old as hell! Do you have any selfies with dinosaurs? :biggrin:

There are a few UP members that are older than me. 1958 wasn't that long ago.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> 1958


My mother had a child in 1955, -56, -57, -59 and -60. There was no child in 1958. There was one more in 1963. My youngest sister and brother were the last two. Number four was my middle sister. My mother is still alive.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> My mother had a child in 1955, -56, -57, -59 and -60. There was no child in 1958. There was one more in 1963. My youngest sister and brother were the last two. Number four was my middle sister. My mother is still alive.


That almost sounds like justification to adopt this old bear and fill in that gap... :bear: Just think, you could have another younger sister to give you a hard time!

Have a great weekend.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Chinese and Russian judges both gave it a 6, degree of difficulty at 3?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the poster was making a comment about her possibly being trans because she/he actually appears to be trans
> 
> you are free to disagree with their opinion


No she doesn't. Stop being a bigot. and even if someone is trans you don't deserve harassment from an Uber driver.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> There are a lot of unstable people driving for Uber and lyft, this is what you get when you do mass hiring without ever seeing who will be drivers.


Uber/L have plenty of Drivers with Mental Defects
that can Not hold traditional employment
Can Not work a Set schedule
Can not be supervised
and don't play well with others.

These are the guys that often Self Medicate and drive stoned placing other motorists, pedestrians and passengers at risk

https://www.bostonglobe.com/news/ma...reathalyzer/fkCcRvtdQzyVeDZXWMua8I/story.html


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Seattle has the some highest LGBTQ communities in the nation. We are right behind SF, and NY. At my job, they sit all around me. When I watched the morning news broadcast the first thing I noticed was how she was dressed at 6:00 on a weekday morning. Meanwhile the female reporters around her were appropriately dressed being on a local and national news broadcast. Detective Olivia Benson ( Law n Order SVU) do not come for me. I'm not saying an assault victim deserves it by her attire. I'm saying she doesn't seem traumatized like most victims who will do anything in their power to avoid unwanted sexual attraction after an attack.

At some points in the interview the camera angle allows us viewers to see much more up this girl's thigh than we want to. I thought this odd behavior for a person who had just been sexualized according to her. I also noticed she has no cuts, scratches, or bruises. I would have some sort of injuries if I jumped from a moving car (even slow speed) and I'm much more fit and in shape than she is. Something about her demeanor, post alleged attack behavior, and attitude doesn't add up.

*Driver....if you are out there and reading this, we would really like to hear your side of the story. *


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> No she doesn't. Stop being a bigot. and even if someone is trans you don't deserve harassment from an Uber driver.


stop being a bigot



Lissetti said:


> *Driver....if you are out there and reading this, we would really like to hear your side of the story. *


the story would have to be real first


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Please teach your daughters: don't let rapists who show interest in sexual acts drop them off at their front door.


When I was around 8 years, while in the neighborhood park one day, an ice cream man showed up. I ran over to him and bought my usual Bomb Pop. I noticed he was especially nice to me over the other kids The next day, while in the park, he reappeared and again I ran up again. This time he gave me 2 Bomb Pops for free. He asked where I lived so he could bring popsicles to all my friends. I pointed over at my neighborhood and said that I lived on 18th.

The next day, I was in my front yard and I heard the ice cream truck. I ran out into my yard and looked down the street and saw it was the same guy. He was driving very slow, staring intently at all the yards he passed, looking for something. I figured out what he was looking for was me. Something didn't feel right about how intently he was trying to find me and find out where I lived. I was home alone, since my dad was at work. As he drew closer I ducked behind a bush and watched him. He passed by staring very closely, looking for me. He finally turned off his music and drove over to the next block.

The next day I saw him creeping down my block with no music on, again intently looking for me. Again I hid. He did this a few more times before he gave up. Even at 8 years old I figured something was off with this guy and had enough sense to not let him know exactly where I lived.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I lived on 18th.


That narrows it a little: Bensonhurst or Flatbush. Knowing you backround, Bensonhurst, is more likely than Flatbush, ,.

I never lived in Brooklyn, nor did any of my family. Most of them were originally from the South Bronx or Queens. I lived in the North and East Bronx, Queens and Manhattan.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That narrows it a little: Bensonhurst or Flatbush. Knowing you backround, Bensonhurst, is more likely than Flatbush, ,.
> 
> I never lived in Brooklyn, nor did any of my family. Most of them were originally from the South Bronx or Queens. I lived in the North and East Bronx, Queens and Manhattan.


Bensonhurst..


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Bensonhurst..


.......had to be. That would make it Eighteenth Avenue. Flatbush, "Homecrest would be Street". That neighbourhood has changed quite a bit. More Central Americans and Asians have been moving there. I lived near St. Raymond's in the East Bronx (that was the part of the Bronx in the Son of Sam Movie that Jimmy Breslin narrated). That was mostly Irish and Italian when I lived there, although many Central Americans are moving there, as well..


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .......had to be. That would make it Eighteenth Avenue. Flatbush, "Homecrest would be Street". That neighbourhood has changed quite a bit. More Central Americans and Asians have been moving there. I lived near St. Raymond's in the East Bronx (that was the part of the Bronx in the Son of Sam Movie that Jimmy Breslin narrated). That was mostly Irish and Italian when I lived there, although many Central Americans are moving there, as well..


Off of 18th and around 68th. I didn't actually live on 18th.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> When I was around 8 years, while in the neighborhood park one day, an ice cream man showed up. I ran over to him and bought my usual Bomb Pop. I noticed he was especially nice to me over the other kids The next day, while in the park, he reappeared and again I ran up again. This time he gave me 2 Bomb Pops for free. He asked where I lived so he could bring popsicles to all my friends. I pointed over at my neighborhood and said that I lived on 18th.
> 
> The next day, I was in my front yard and I heard the ice cream truck. I ran out into my yard and looked down the street and saw it was the same guy. He was driving very slow, staring intently at all the yards he passed, looking for something. I figured out what he was looking for was me. Something didn't feel right about how intently he was trying to find me and find out where I lived. I was home alone, since my dad was at work. As he drew closer I ducked behind a bush and watched him. He passed by staring very closely, looking for me. He finally turned off his music and drove over to the next block.
> 
> The next day I saw him creeping down my block with no music on, again intently looking for me. Again I hid. He did this a few more times before he gave up. Even at 8 years old I figured something was off with this guy and had enough sense to not let him know exactly where I lived.


You missed out on some free Bomb Pops.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> You missed out on some free Bomb Pops.


....and a little extra on the side...-o:


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> You missed out on some free Bomb Pops.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> When I was around 8 years, while in the neighborhood park one day, an ice cream man showed up. I ran over to him and bought my usual Bomb Pop. I noticed he was especially nice to me over the other kids The next day, while in the park, he reappeared and again I ran up again. This time he gave me 2 Bomb Pops for free. He asked where I lived so he could bring popsicles to all my friends. I pointed over at my neighborhood and said that I lived on 18th.
> 
> The next day, I was in my front yard and I heard the ice cream truck. I ran out into my yard and looked down the street and saw it was the same guy. He was driving very slow, staring intently at all the yards he passed, looking for something. I figured out what he was looking for was me. Something didn't feel right about how intently he was trying to find me and find out where I lived. I was home alone, since my dad was at work. As he drew closer I ducked behind a bush and watched him. He passed by staring very closely, looking for me. He finally turned off his music and drove over to the next block.
> 
> The next day I saw him creeping down my block with no music on, again intently looking for me. Again I hid. He did this a few more times before he gave up. Even at 8 years old I figured something was off with this guy and had enough sense to not let him know exactly where I lived.


Thank you for proving my point. I really appreciate at least one person taking the time to read my posts before jumping on the hate bandwagon.

Everybody else has the reading comprehension of a fifth grader. How many times did I say that this isn't about gender but a woman who was raised a woman knows better than to let a would be rapist know where they live.

That was my point, that a girl would never have a rapist drop them off at home. Only a guy would be so dumb. This wasn't about shoulders or gender or discrimination; this was about a girl making a mistake only a guy would make.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mtbsrfun said:


> That was my point, that a girl would never have a rapist drop them off at home. Only a guy would be so dumb.


It is unfair to generalize how all women would react. Some may be frozen and not thinking straight. It is also unfair to say that a guy would be so dumb.

No one can predict how she/he would react in a similar situation until they are in frightening situation. Everyone responds differently. Again everyone is different!


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> It is unfair to generalize how all women would react. Some may be frozen and not thinking straight. It is also unfair to say that a guy would be so dumb.
> 
> No one can predict how she/he would react in a similar situation until they are in frightening situation. Everyone responds differently. Again everyone is different!


You're about to get assaulted and your first response is for them to find out where you live? The only reason a woman would tell a perp where they live is if they want some sick rape fantasy to play out in real life.

In what world do you live?

Have you ever been assaulted or stalked?

I'm pretty sure somebody that's frozen do to adrenaline would also make the conscious decision that they don't want to get assaulted. The fact that she asked for a ride home proves that it was a conscious decision and she was not frozen, just ignorant.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mtbsrfun said:


> The only reason a woman would tell a perp where they live is if they want some sick rape fantasy to play out in real life.
> 
> In what world do you live?
> 
> Have you ever been assaulted or stalked?


Your comment about a rape fantasy is utterly disgraceful!

I live in the real world where people have various backgrounds, experiences, abilities and reaction times.

When I was much younger, I was hanging out with a guy friend from high school who I trusted. While he didn't rape me, he sure tried to and almost did. He wouldn't stop, but I didn't scream. I was terrified and not as confident as I am now. The only thing I did was knee him in the nuts for him to stop, and I got the heck out of there.

I don't know if this counts as stalking, but a guy who I had only met once wouldn't stop calling me (that was before social media), after I said I wasn't interested. I finally had to go to the cops. I had an ex-boyfriend who kept calling me at work & home and would stop by, although I kept telling him I would never get back with him.

However, this isn't about me. It's about the problem that some people believe that something couldn't happen because it didn't happen the way he/she thinks it should. Please stop the judgments!


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

Can someone tell me what checks are done in the US to be an Uber driver? Here in Australia you need a national police check done, a working with children check and a medical done by your dr.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber_Paul83 said:


> what checks are done in the US to be an Uber driver? Here in Australia you need a national police check


The same check that any average Joe can buy on the internet for US$ 13,95.

Except for New York City, both F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* have pulled out of markets in the U.S. of A. where the local governments have required Law Enforcement background checks. If the local government requires one, they simply go to the state legislatures and buy off enough votes to get passed a law that bars local governments from regulating the TNCs. The only reason that they could not do this in New York City is that Albany has long recognised that New York City has problems unique to it, thus it is loathe to interfere.

In Austin, Texas, the City Council wanted a licence and a Law Enforcement background check. F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* protested. The City Council stood firm. F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* then demanded a plebiscite, which the City Council granted. The Good Voters of Austin voted in favour of a background check from Law Enforcement. F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* could not even BUY that plebiscite, despite their attempts to do so. As a result, they withdrew from Austin until their lobbyists could take a trip up the street in Austin (Austin is the state capital of Texas) and buy off THOSE legislators to thwart and disrespect the Expressed Will of the People of Austin. Once F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* got the law that they had bought and for which they had paid, they returned. The legislators did not even have to write the bill; F*ub*a*r*'s and Gr*yft*'s lobbyists and lawyers wrote it. The legislators just had to collect their payoffs and vote "YES".

F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* pay good money to learn about the political climates in other countries. This is why they do not fight the licencing requirements in places such as Canada or Australia. They know that they will get nowhere, just as they did in New York City when they tried to fight it there. Those two are not giving up markets in New York or Australia and Canada.


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

Thank you for your reply! Although we don’t have Lyft here


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

[email protected] the discussions in here. I personally do not find the woman attractive, and may have doubts about her original gender, but I would fight the urge to not say anything and be accused of being insensitive to the LGBQT community. Thus, my engagement of her conversationally may be misinterpreted as interest. 

Also, I haven't read the entire thread, but jumping out of a car? Really? Isn't that a bit overly dramatic? Based on this person's appearance, it seems that she likes to do things to get attention, and that's what she got.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

Bought the dash cam TODAY


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> This is why I feel safer driving now just for Lyft. I've read Lyft deactivates some pax who have assaulted drivers. Yet, Uber does nothing, but gives customers a credit and tells pax or driver he/she won't be paired with him/her.
> 
> This week, I'm getting more women pax w/ Lyft than I had since I started. I think some are using Lyft now because they feel safer because the negative Uber stories keep coming.


It's the same thing, really. Same exact concept and "hiring" process. Same implementation. Same useless support (except you can actually call Uber). One is black and blue, one is pink.

And c'mon, people. She has red hair and a dog collar on for a TV interview on a serious allegation. Screams "look at me!"

Anyway, this is yet another reason to have a dash cam. I believe her story but someone could over exaggerate because of stories like this and jump out of your car for the smallest of things.

I constantly have pax start to open the doors while the car is still moving and then get frantic because the doors are locked. How about we actually stop first, morons. Aye ?



TXUbering said:


> Based on this person's appearance, it seems that she likes to do things to get attention, and that's what she got.


Bingo


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> It's the same thing, really. Same exact concept and "hiring" process. Same implementation. Same useless support (except you can actually call Uber). One is black and blue, one is pink.
> 
> And c'mon, people. She has red hair and a dog collar on for a TV interview on a serious allegation. Screams "look at me!"


That's what people keep saying. But I've done more rides w/ Lyft and the pax don't try to pull the crap some Uber pax do. But after this wk without Uber R/S, I see why people advise to run both because of downtime.

As for the woman this thread is about. I never said I believed her. I just don't think it's fair for people to make generalized statements.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> That's what people keep saying. But I've done more rides w/ Lyft and the pax don't try to pull the crap some Uber pax do. But after this wk without Uber R/S, I see why people advise to run both because of downtime.
> 
> As for the woman this thread is about. I never said I believed her. I just don't think it's fair for people to make generalized statements.


Trust me, they're absolutely the same. Every market is different, though. Here most Lyft pax seem to be Uber rejects, worst I've ever had.

Biggest difference is that I have a fancy light for Lyft and have to press a button when I arrive.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Trust me, they're absolutely the same. Every market is different, though. Here most Lyft pax seem to be Uber rejects, worst I've ever had.
> 
> Biggest difference is that I have a fancy light for Lyft and have to press a button when I arrive.


Okay, thanks.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

I Love the mod who put this picture with the post! Lol had me laughing.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

"Pax jumps out of moving car"

I have had pax (drunk AND sober) open the door and step out, while car is still in motion, somehow assuming that you will read their minds and stop for them. Kind of like how pax open a door into traffic and assume everyone driving by will magically stop. So my question is, how fast was the car going?

As far as a creepy driver... LOWER PAY = something other than more money, you farking losers (at Uber corporate)


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

That’s a dude!


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

U/L guy said:


> There are a lot of unstable people driving for Uber and lyft, this is what you get when you do mass hiring without ever seeing who will be drivers.


 I don't know if she's exaggerating her claims or if this guy really did do that but if he did then that guy is weird normal people don't do those kinds of things


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Invisible said:


> This is why I feel safer driving now just for Lyft. I've read Lyft deactivates some pax who have assaulted drivers. Yet, Uber does nothing, but gives customers a credit and tells pax or driver he/she won't be paired with him/her.
> 
> This week, I'm getting more women pax w/ Lyft than I had since I started. I think some are using Lyft now because they feel safer because the negative Uber stories keep coming.


I often hear and read stories of people cut from the UBER platform but NOT from the Shyft platform for things like this and just as serious. I recently had a discussion with two guys who were banned from Goober for SH but were both still operating on Gryft. At the same time in the same place. I think they may be up to hijinks together. They had Odd smiles.

It is a two way street. Pax and Drivers both could have issues. Everyone should be looking out for #1.


----------



## Shawnllians (Oct 12, 2018)

Now they say he is an illegal alien


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Shawnllians said:


> Now they say he is an illegal alien


Now you say he is an illegal alien?

To fit the current Freemasonic agenda of getting people to hate each other through fake made up stories involving "illegal aliens"?



uberdriverfornow said:


> sounds bs
> 
> what is the drivers name ? where is his picture ? where is the link to her facebook post ? who are these other women who also accused this not-mentioned drivers name of being a creep as well ? where are the links to all these "similar stories in the same region" of the same supposed creepy drivers that apparently all congregate in the seattle region ? where exactly is this story "going viral" at ? and, yes, she definitely appears manly
> 
> get real


if this story was real we woulda had the drivers name already


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> I often hear and read stories of people cut from the UBER platform but NOT from the Shyft platform for things like this and just as serious. I recently had a discussion with two guys who were banned from Goober for SH but were both still operating on Gryft. At the same time in the same place. I think they may be up to hijinks together. They had Odd smiles.
> 
> It is a two way street. Pax and Drivers both could have issues. Everyone should be looking out for #1.


Funny because I hear the opposite. Just proves people should do as they see fit.

What is an odd smile?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Funny because I hear the opposite. Just proves people should do as they see fit.
> 
> What is an odd smile?


Hey, try it out for yourself. I can't remember how many trips you have had on each platform, but most full time drivers with at least 1k trips will typically agree - same thing, Lyft often has worse pax.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Shawnllians (Oct 12, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Now you say he is an illegal alien?
> 
> To fit the current Freemasonic agenda of getting people to hate each other through fake made up stories involving "illegal aliens"?
> 
> if this story was real we woulda had the drivers name already


Relax ma man was just a prank maybe just a lone wolf then


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank GOD her leash wasn't attached when she jumped. Could've been messy.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I don't get why her sex makes a difference or is relevant here.


Really. You reeeaaaaaalllllllyyyy dont get it? Or are you being PC?



Fozzie said:


> Where would you propose I be dropped off at? When I order a ride, yes, I do get dropped off in front of my house. It's never been a problem.
> 
> Regardless of hormone levels and other unknown variables, my point is that it's rude to make assumptions about people based solely on looks. What they are is immaterial. I drive guys. I drive women. I get paid the same either way.
> 
> ...


Well I mean the edge of the block is reasonable. Not really our of walking distance.

I dont even let Eats come to my place. They go the corner and I meet them there.



Lissetti said:


> Seattle has the some highest LGBTQ communities in the nation. We are right behind SF, and NY. At my job, they sit all around me. When I watched the morning news broadcast the first thing I noticed was how she was dressed at 6:00 on a weekday morning. Meanwhile the female reporters around her were appropriately dressed being on a local and national news broadcast. Detective Olivia Benson ( Law n Order SVU) do not come for me. I'm not saying an assault victim deserves it by her attire. I'm saying she doesn't seem traumatized like most victims who will do anything in their power to avoid unwanted sexual attraction after an attack.
> 
> At some points in the interview the camera angle allows us viewers to see much more up this girl's thigh than we want to. I thought this odd behavior for a person who had just been sexualized according to her. I also noticed she has no cuts, scratches, or bruises. I would have some sort of inquiries if I jumped from a moving car (even slow speed) and I'm much more fit and in shape than she is. Something about her demeanor, post alleged attack behavior, and attitude doesn't add up.
> 
> *Driver....if you are out there and reading this, we would really like to hear your side of the story. *


Someone has been paying attention.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Story smells a bit like Smollett to me.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Seattle has the some highest LGBTQ communities in the nation. We are right behind SF, and NY. At my job, they sit all around me. When I watched the morning news broadcast the first thing I noticed was how she was dressed at 6:00 on a weekday morning. Meanwhile the female reporters around her were appropriately dressed being on a local and national news broadcast. Detective Olivia Benson ( Law n Order SVU) do not come for me. I'm not saying an assault victim deserves it by her attire. I'm saying she doesn't seem traumatized like most victims who will do anything in their power to avoid unwanted sexual attraction after an attack.
> 
> At some points in the interview the camera angle allows us viewers to see much more up this girl's thigh than we want to. I thought this odd behavior for a person who had just been sexualized according to her. I also noticed she has no cuts, scratches, or bruises. I would have some sort of injuries if I jumped from a moving car (even slow speed) and I'm much more fit and in shape than she is. Something about her demeanor, post alleged attack behavior, and attitude doesn't add up.
> 
> *Driver....if you are out there and reading this, we would really like to hear your side of the story. *


I agree. There should be physical evidence from a person who claims they jumped out of a moving car.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

I. Don't. Believe. Her.

I hope the driver has dashcam footage that gets released.


----------



## xRacerX (Dec 14, 2018)

Its all in your head sir/ma'am/it/they. I dont buy it either. Haters gonna hate. Females famous rideshare quote "It was the scariest ride ever!"
Cry wolf again falsely and you bet you will get eaten alive and no one will care.

I do lyft only and 75% of my pax are females in my market. Although more resilient than men in my opinion, way more *****ier and more likely to say something/complain/question something or make a request of some sort. In other words more work / more effort for same pay. Dont talk to me about Gender equality bs. Oh for the record, I grew up with a single mom, so all those that may say that im a female hater, your wrong. I just hate those that cause me headaches whatever color, height, background or equipment attached.

On a kind of off note, this reminds me of the latest CARMAX commercial on pandora:
"7 days to return the car for any reason....and i mean any reason. *Say the mirrors are looking at you funny*, no problem. Tires too round, no problem, point it that you can return the car for a full refund in 7 days...cause carmax has got your back!" lol

The mirrors looked at her funny, so she jumped out of the vehicle. Only a person without rationale would jump out of the car. Im sure the driver was more freaked out by the dude(tte) than the other way around. Im sure he was glad she decided to end the ride early. LOL


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

xRacerX said:


> Its all in your head sir/ma'am/it/they. I dont buy it either. Haters gonna hate. Females famous rideshare quote "It was the scariest ride ever!"
> Cry wolf again falsely and you bet you will get eaten alive and no one will care.
> 
> I do lyft only and 75% of my pax are females in my market. Although more resilient than men in my opinion, way more @@@@@ier and more likely to say something/complain/question something or make a request of some sort. In other words more work / more effort for same pay. Dont talk to me about Gender equality bs. Oh for the record, I grew up with a single mom, so all those that may say that im a female hater, your wrong. I just hate those that cause me headaches whatever color, height, background or equipment attached.
> ...


She said she pried the lock open with her fingernails!!! I wonder what she usually uses.


----------



## xRacerX (Dec 14, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> She said she pried the lock open with her fingernails!!! I wonder what she usually uses.


a switchblade.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

If the driver was going slowly in order to give her a hard time I could see there being no physical harm. I've done stupider and come out unharmed.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

We have had a similar incident in Atlanta on Sunday June 2. A Lyft driver refused to stop when Pax asked him to after realizing they were not going to their destination.
She bailed out while the car was moving, and suffered minor injuries.

The driver has been permanently deactivated and a police report has been filed. You can read the article at WSB-TV Ch.2 in Atlanta.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

goneubering said:


> I agree. There should be physical evidence from a person who claims they jumped out of a moving car.


need eveidence, Otherwise as far as I'm concerned it's a Publcity stunt so her lawyer could start cashing in


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Eyewitnesses observed the incident, the driver or I should say former driver is going to face felony charges before all is said and done. The police also have apparently recovered video from nearby business that showed her bailing out of the car. I imagine Lyft has the route record and has been subpoenaed to turn over that information


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The same check that any average Joe can buy on the internet for US$ 13,95.
> 
> Except for New York City, both F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* have pulled out of markets in the U.S. of A. where the local governments have required Law Enforcement background checks. If the local government requires one, they simply go to the state legislatures and buy off enough votes to get passed a law that bars local governments from regulating the TNCs. The only reason that they could not do this in New York City is that Albany has long recognised that New York City has problems unique to it, thus it is loathe to interfere.
> 
> ...


Boston as well requires a much more invasive check for airport authority.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Ballermaris said:


> Eyewitnesses observed the incident, the driver or I should say former driver is going to face felony charges before all is said and done. The police also have apparently recovered video from nearby business that showed her bailing out of the car. I imagine Lyft has the route record and has been subpoenaed to turn over that information


All that any of that shows is that she jumped from a moving car.

You think people won't go that far for a scam?

The internet is full of videos of people literally jumping in front of and onto moving cars to fake an accident.

Like I said already, I hope the driver has a dash cam with footage that shows this.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

*OMFG! The driver locked the doors on me! *

Sadly, none of these non-driver idiots understand that car doors lock automatically when you start driving down the road.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I drive thru a downtown area that is riddled with homeless. They frequently walk right up against cars as they jaywalk. Often, I will lock the doors, for prevention. But a pax (who is unaware of the potential 200 pound meth addict about to come up alongside her door) might think I am 'randomly locking the doors' on them.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

My vehicle is enabled to automatically lock the doors after it reaches a certain speed no matter how what. I will not disable that feature.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Ballermaris said:


> My vehicle is enabled to automatically lock the doors after it reaches a certain speed no matter how what. I will not disable that feature.


Same.

Also, be from the article...

"She said she pried the lock open with her fingernails".

What locks on any modern car require you to "pry" them open?

Puleaze.

Just one of many flags in this story that make me call bull sh!t.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Let Darwin theory does its job ...


----------

